# L235 NO CRANK



## Brando's L235 (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone new here, I have a 1984 Kubota L235. It has sat for a year, running good when parked but now she won't crank. New battery, new starter still no crank. I have 12+ volts on B+, and 12+ volts on signal wire when turned to start but nothing. I notice when turning to start I lose my ground on the starter motor.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Most likely time to clean all battery connections, did you clean the battery connectors before fitting to the new battery, also clean the earth connection on the tractor, see what that brings.


----------



## Brando's L235 (8 mo ago)

I agree, the only thing is I don't think the ground is in a proper place, they have it mounted to the radiator support not to the engine or starter?


----------



## Brando's L235 (8 mo ago)

Brando's L235 said:


> I agree, the only thing is I don't think the ground is in a proper place, they have it mounted to the radiator support not to the engine or starter?


I have the shop manual but it doesn't show where the ground should be.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I suppose your battery would be in front of the radiator like my B2400, the radiator support would be bolted to the chassis, give it a good clean both sides of the support and where this clamps to.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Brando's L235 said:


> I have the shop manual but it doesn't show where the ground should be.


Absolute best place to attach the ground cable from the battery to an engine block is at the starter bolts. It's THE electrical component that draws the most amperage to energize and the most vulnerable to bad connections and voltage drop. There is no such thing as battery cables that are to big. I routinely used 2/0 welding cable on HD trucks that were running three 1150CCA in parallel.


----------

